# Linux Poll



## naveenchandran (Nov 12, 2004)

What's Your Favorite Linux Version?


----------



## firewall (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh ! not Again buddy... just got tired......


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 12, 2004)

refer to:

```
*thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9271
```


----------



## oldmonk (Nov 13, 2004)

this one has more ditros listed, much better than the old thread!!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 13, 2004)

I never had any version of Linux...
But this thread will help me find the one that's rigt for me...

BTW which distro for linux is the best if I am a windows user?


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 13, 2004)

try Knoppix or Mandrake distros.


----------



## aadipa (Nov 13, 2004)

Knoppix is kool........


----------



## naveenchandran (Nov 13, 2004)

The best one I consider is either

SuSE Linux 9.1 (Personal or Professional)
Red Hat Linux 9.0


----------



## Prashray (Nov 13, 2004)

I use Knoppix.


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 14, 2004)

Nikhil, Did you try any live distro ? apart from Knoppix, there's Morphix, Gnoppix , my own Gnoware....

recently i got some really good reviews for Ubuntu ... its Live and based on Debian...


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 17, 2004)

Let me add to the list of live CDs GNUrag.

Mepis, SuSE Live, BhavyaOS, etc. There are a few more but don't remember their names at present  

I would love to have a look at Ubuntu. Tell me as and when you have the CD. I will do that too


----------



## curvenger (Nov 20, 2004)

REDHat is the best, but i dont rcommend for a newbie, coz no mp3 player, no video player, no automount of drive, and also it cannot see a NTFS partition, i think u should go for Mandrake 10.1 or suse 9.1..


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2004)

hmmm.. 
No comment as this is many time discussed .


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 20, 2004)

curvenger said:
			
		

> REDHat is the best, but i dont rcommend for a newbie, coz no mp3 player, no video player, no automount of drive, and also it cannot see a NTFS partition, i think u should go for Mandrake 10.1 or suse 9.1..



I am using PCQ Linux based on Fedora Core 1 and it has everything that you mentioned above. And I am not an expert in Linux still I can do almost all my work in there. Everything new needs a little bit of exploring for some time, but there is nothing that cannot be done in PCQ Linux 



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> hmmm..
> No comment as this is many time discussed


Then why post here at all?


----------



## ujjwal (Nov 21, 2004)

Am wanting to try out slackware... heard it's fast .... BTW, I dont think there is one "best" ... different people like different things


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2004)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> hmmm..
> No comment as this is many time discussed



Well just to tell that I have see this post about linux also !


----------

